

Supermarket API Beta (Powered by AisleFinder) - vyrotek
http://supermarketapi.com/

======
vyrotek
Unfortunately only a few cities seem to be supported. Is anyone else aware of
any similar services?

~~~
curtisspope
4500 stores between canada and usa

~~~
vyrotek
I tried multiple cities and zipcodes in Utah and couldn't get a thing. Also
tried a few in Arizona that I could remember and nothing as well.

On a different note. I actually found your api from your Quora answer about
Azure. How are you liking the platform? I can definitely tell the webservice
uses WCF ;) We're a .Net startup built on Azure as well. Are you in bizspark?

~~~
curtisspope
yes we are BizSpark(So was AisleFinder), we are trying very fast to populate
the east and West Coast, only 6 of us and we have 4500+ stores so far in
Canada and the US, None in Utah yet though. I will let you know when. Any
particular Chain?

~~~
vyrotek
Smiths, Maceys, Walmart, Costco

